# Cracks?



## swizzle (May 16, 2005)

I have several nice bottles that I've either bought by the bucketful or dug myself. Unfortunately some have small to large cracks in them. Is there a way to repair a crack or make it less noticable or at least prevent it from cracking further? The cracked bottles I have are different colors so repairing the crack with something clear on a darker glass might be noticable. Any advice? I'm hoping to do this as cheaply as possible as these are newer bottles. Early 1900's to late 1800's. Nothing of great value, just some I would like for my personal collection. My personal favorite is a cure for colic, colera, and diahria. Its an aqua blue color with a nasty crack. I would love to save it. Hopefully someone can help me out. Swiz


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 16, 2005)

Go tothis ebay auction.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6179702418&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

 and look at the crack in this jar I fixed. it is more then 50% less noticeable. 
 and it will not travle any more. I use a subtance called hxtal 
 http://www.hisglassworks.com/pages/hxtal.html
 the viscosity is very thin and thinner when lightly heated and the bottle or jar is heated.but will thicken as soon as it cools or touches a cool item. you will need a vacuum pump. and you will need to make sure you can get a good seal on what every your doing so it will pull through the crack. it will not work every time. but in some case it will help


----------



## swizzle (May 16, 2005)

A little pricey. How many bottles can you fix for 50 bucks? I think I would consider it for a more valuable bottle. When you say that I need a vacuum pump, are we talking vacuum cleaner, dust buster or foodsaver strength? I think I could modify any of those to suck the air out of a bottle. I'm thinking (within reason) the stronger the suction the deeper the chemical will penetrate the crack. What did you use for a vacuum pump? Nice repair job by the way and I love the honesty in advertising approach. A lot of people out there would blame the damage on shipping. Its always good to see an honest person. Thanx for the reply I just might have to try that stuff. Swiz


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 17, 2005)

Thnak you. I tried a vacuum cleaner before but had poor results. a compressor off a fridge works but I bougth my pump off of ebay you can look under my user id bottle-tumbler to see it. but it is not strong enough for what I want to do, but it works on small bottles good. I have to go the polls today here so I'll write more later

 rick


----------

